# FS: A few L16 parts



## pajarito (Aug 19, 2008)

All these are used and completely stock. Buyer is responsible for shipping from 87544.

Cylinder head, cam towers still in place 
Two front covers
Cam cover lettered "Datsun 1600 OHC"
Plate that goes between engine and trans.
Oil Pan

I prefer to sell as a package for $90 OBO but will entertain individual offers. Please contact Gerry at pajarito at att.net as I won't be checking here often.


----------

